# What poa is this?



## knightfan (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello all. I need to find out what poa I am fighting. I need to put a game plan together for a total reno or a pre emergent stratagy. I thought it was annua because of the seed heads but the patches are large and seems like it's triv... Needless to say it's annoying and your help to identify would be awesome!


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

You might get better help in the weed identifikation part of the Forum.

But any possibility of a better image of the ferruvcle. And maybe one with seed head? Would make it easier to Id.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

knightfan said:


> Hello all. I need to find out what poa I am fighting. I need to put a game plan together for a total reno or a pre emergent stratagy. I thought it was annua because of the seed heads but the patches are large and seems like it's triv... Needless to say it's annoying and your help to identify would be awesome!


Look a lot like triv. Is it growing more horizontally than normal grass? I marked the ligule below.


----------



## knightfan (Sep 22, 2020)

No, it doesn't grow any faster than the KBG. Although I cut high around 3.5 inches.

Here is a pic of the seed head.


----------



## knightfan (Sep 22, 2020)

It is starting to take over horizontally.. Pretty bad actually....


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

My guess is _Poa trivialis_. Look if the ligule is present or not. It spreads horizontally via above-ground stolons vs. annua is going to expand until it reseeds itself.

You could also just have another variety of Kentucky bluegrass, triv will look very lime green in the lawn.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

knightfan said:


> It is starting to take over horizontally.. Pretty bad actually....


This is triv


----------

